# pigeon again



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Went out for a quick walk early doors and neck shotted this young wood pigeon with a hexnut and my new catty, i love this new design


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting my friend...Now that is a different looking shooter..Looks like it does the job ok~AKAOldmiser


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good work...you are on fire 

SSPT...


----------



## Blackbriar (Apr 30, 2013)

Cracking shooting, buddy ! Can't be many pigeons left round your way, but glad to see your up and about again !

What's it made from ?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! That is a very interesting frame!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks lads It's hdpe. Fantastic shooter from lexlow


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice shoot mate, glad you are back in the game!

Cheers!

Emitto.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Would love that design in canvas micarta, looks awesome and compact. Great kill.

I only wish I could find some dang pidgeons around my house. There are barely any English Sparrows either!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Fine pocket shooter


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

miniss02




__
lexlow


__
Apr 13, 2013











  








WP 20140127 013




__
lexlow


__
Jan 27, 2014




carbon fibre, fibreglass and resin solid sheet, 5mm, and 10mm plexiglass finished with brass...






thanks for the review / field test. Was the second design in hdpe that i started selling ( a while back)

works better than you expect.

am not a vendor or running the business at the moment, but i still produce the odd one or two. Here are some older versions





  








Picture 195




__
lexlow


__
Feb 13, 2014







the last little white one was cut from the very first bit of hdpe i melted.

thanks again, i may have to try my first pigeon when i get back from pontins :-D

the black is carbon fibre ridgid sheet backed with resin laminated to plexiglass.

the blue is denim micarta made made using hdpe instead of resin.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot. i love that frame it's so neat


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

Awesome! Man. I'm staying with some friends for a little over a week and there are feral wood pigens EVERYWHERE!! Unfortunately i didn't bring my slingshot.... Why... :,(


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Shot


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

ShadyBeach said:


> Awesome! Man. I'm staying with some friends for a little over a week and there are feral wood pigens EVERYWHERE!! Unfortunately i didn't bring my slingshot.... Why... :,(


perfect opportunity to try a complete improv slingshot, no excuses excepted.


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

lexlow said:


> ShadyBeach said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! Man. I'm staying with some friends for a little over a week and there are feral wood pigens EVERYWHERE!! Unfortunately i didn't bring my slingshot.... Why... :,(
> ...


If I have the time I will!

Brian


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

yeah that may have come across slightly forceful lol good if ya do, not the end of the world if ya don't 

but i have packed mine


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Lexlow man that carbon one is sick is this design available any where?


----------

